# Looking for 4e (or other edition) game



## ecayford (Oct 17, 2014)

Just moved to the area after completing a level 2 to level 21 4e campaign. Many one looking for players near west hartford Connecticut?


----------



## Wiggimuck (Nov 4, 2014)

If you are interested in playing online via Skype and Maptool there is an open spot in my 4e group.  We play Tuesdays 9:30 pm to 12 am Eastern time.  I sent you a PM with more information.

-Wiggimuck


----------

